# Do 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapters degrade the sound quality



## bedlam inside

Hi,

 I could not really find anything. Has anyone got experience. Looks like I am going to upgrade my headphone cables after friday's test, but I am currently using cables with 3.5mm Plugs and my amplifier has a 6.3mm connection.

 I use the adapter that came with the amplifier, it is gold and seems good quality.
   
   

   
   
  But am I better off getting my cable with a 6.3mm Plug fitted instead?

 Cheers Rich


----------



## obobskivich

This comes up from time to time  - the general answer is "no" unless the adapter is so mega-cheap that it doesn't make contact (you'll have static or complete drop-outs; trust me you'd notice). If you were going the other way, you'd probably want to consider weight too, but you aren't, so all is well.


----------



## chrislangley4253

No is indeed the answer.


----------



## 65535

I generally would recommend avoiding the 3.5mm altogether. I'd rather go 6.3-3.5 than the other way around. I like Sennhiesers adapter which is about 6" long and doesn't strain 1/8" jacks.
   
  But any half decent adapter works fine, but 3.5mm connectors are known for wearing out and having poor contact.


----------



## bedlam inside

Hi,
  Quote: 





65535 said:


> I generally would recommend avoiding the 3.5mm altogether. I'd rather go 6.3-3.5 than the other way around. I like Sennhiesers adapter which is about 6" long and doesn't strain 1/8" jacks.
> 
> But any half decent adapter works fine, but 3.5mm connectors are known for wearing out and having poor contact.


 

 Okay, so if I already have the cable with 3.5mm plug I should not loose sleep and use the adapter, but if I get a cable new I better make sure it has a 6.3mm plug. Righto?

 Cheers Rich


----------



## 65535

That's my preference, but by no means would I expect someone to notice either way.


----------



## obobskivich

65535 said:


> I generally would recommend avoiding the 3.5mm altogether. I'd rather go 6.3-3.5 than the other way around. I like Sennhiesers adapter which is about 6" long and doesn't strain 1/8" jacks.
> 
> But any half decent adapter works fine, but 3.5mm connectors are known for wearing out and having poor contact.




He is going 6.3 to 3.5...




bedlam inside said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Okay, so if I already have the cable with 3.5mm plug I should not loose sleep and use the adapter, but if I get a cable new I better make sure it has a 6.3mm plug. Righto?




Really you shouldn't lose sleep over this at all - the adapter in there isn't going to be a weight problem for that jack, and if the cans you end up getting in the future need the adapter, so be it. That said, if you have headphones that give you an option (3.5 or 6.3), like the Ultrasone PROline models, or the HD 650, go with the 6.3 because it's less adapters/stuff to worry about (not sonically, more "ugh I have to remember to put this adapter back" or for aesthetic/ergonomic reasons).


----------



## 65535

Quote: 





obobskivich said:


> He is going 6.3 to 3.5...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Meant coming from the headphones, 6.3mm plug with adapter to 3.5mm plug. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Assimilator702

I wouldn't lose a second of sleep over it.
   
  Keep in mind alot of the quirky things we obsess over are only to distractions from our *REAL* problems.
   
  This goes for any hobby out there....I should know I have enough of them draining my bank account.


----------



## bedlam inside

Gentlemen,
  Quote: 





> But am I better off getting my cable with a 6.3mm Plug fitted instead?


 

 Well, I decided to have the "crazy frog" cable of Gazza. And as I already had a nice cable upgrade for my portable needs, I decided to take Gazza up on his offer to fit a 6.3mm Plug and dedicate the cable for use with the iFi iCan Headphone amp. He used a Neutrik one, not goldplated, but he assured me it was "professional grade".

 Well, cor blimey, there is actually a difference, it is quite clear and positive. Loosing the 3.5mm plug and adapter removed a slight edge to the sound and there is now more impact, more clarity. Als, the whole imaging is a touch improved. Sure, it is not day/night, but it's worthwhile to me.

 BTW, I tried both the 3.5mm adapter from iFi and the one that came with my AT Headphones, there was nothing between the two.

 So if anyone wonders, get a 6.3mm and avoid adapters is my advise..,

 Cheerio Rich


----------



## RaymondLeggs

Nope unless its from the dollar tree or whatnot, they snap too easily..


----------

